# 11/6/13 Warriors @ Wolves



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rubio came to play in this game. He has already had three spoonfeed passes that his teammates have missed easy shots on. Luckily, we now have SportVu. Yeah, and this happened:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just tuning in to this game now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Speights with the 3 at the buzzer to bring the lead back up to 8 for the Warriors. End of three.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Steph Curry in the locker room with an ankle injury. Not the greatest news for the league.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Seems that Curry's injury was just a bone bruise.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Also, the Warriors kept the NBA Championship Belt in this game:

http://www.grantland.com/blog/the-t...ship-belt-game-alert-warriors-vs-timberwolves


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Also, the Warriors kept the NBA Championship Belt in this game:
> 
> http://www.grantland.com/blog/the-t...ship-belt-game-alert-warriors-vs-timberwolves


Awesome. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

